# God instructed me himself to make you likee Claude Goudimel



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*God instructed me himself to make you like Claude Goudimel*

This month i'm rediscovering his music trought verieous album dowload ,cds and digital, but i just order an awesome LP Erato of the early 70'' it's cost my a** ,expensive top notch vynil.

Why do i wont to plugged you whit this classical composer, is he standard, a silver medalist, nope, not to me.When i feel in turmoil is music full of christic moments, relief my sorrow.


He is a very spiritual composer, no ne care because is music formated really religieous , heck he was a pastor, but there  is a lot to discover in this classical composer, is preaching sweet, it make yah feel good, too bad he was brutally kill.

What your favorite Goudimel release so far? Mon dieu me paye is a darn good album, the naxos is very preachfull but as it's moment of glory, and the Lp, woaw guys, Incredible sleeve heavy duty robust vynil on Erato label= this most be god like.

Le jeune too is amazzing, less formated religieous pretty music .These french protestans did a great job puting faith in music.

*Anyone has something to comment on this post?, be my guess what the total output of him?
What is utter best album yet works, psalms are darn entertaining, the music is christic in a way i can't explain...*

:angel:

As a catholic of fait i admire and fully respect , protestants good one as Goudimel, it's sadden me there is still animosity between these two fraction of christianism, we beleive in the same thing god, and jesus is our lord, the only difference you guys protestants have no pope beside this were cousin in faith, take care all of you.


----------

